# CGC mud tour



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Its x-mas in august ! 

Thanks cgc for the cool gifts !!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Badass!! Sweet bro! Rock on! :thumbsup:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

like the truck decals !!!!


----------

